# Coleman generator parts



## lanche (Jun 8, 2005)

I had a friend of my son bring me a Coleman generator the other day that someone had taken apart because it wouldnt start. I cleaned the carb and put new gaskets in and reassembled most of it. what Im having problems with is theres a small stout spring that I believe hooks up at the bottom under the carb and tank. The problem is I just dont know where. Is there a blow up schematic of my engine/generator. Its a Coleman powermate # 542000...Thanks


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

The parts list for this generator shows a Briggs & Stratton 5 hp engine on it.If you post the numbers off the engine instead of the generator,someone will be able to help.

http://www.jackssmallengines.com/Coleman_pdf/parts_pm0542000.01_dia.pdf


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

I have the same generator, I got mine NEW (July 1995).. and it has never needed repair. so it is complete and original... and run properly.
I checked the owners manual for the engine (5 hp) and its all but useless for parts and locations of parts... just normal service stuff..

If you need it, contact me and I will take a look under the air filter for that spring.
Oh. does yours have the carb bolted to the top of the gas tank? mine is.


----------



## lanche (Jun 8, 2005)

My engine is a 5 hp briggs/stratton model # 130232 hope this helps... Thanks


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

here is a link for the parts and locations...


http://www.m-and-d.com/IPL.html?id=LfqPzK5y#/Briggs_%26_Stratton/130232-0114-99/Carburetor_%26_Fuel_Tank_Assy/130232011499/5530004A

you can change the engine number to the one you do have as 130232 is only half of the engine number...
Tomorrow I will look at my generator for the springs. location.
I do not have a way to photo and send on a computer... I am Old school with Old stuff. maybe cell phone to cell phone... never did that also.. but told I could.


----------



## Don L (Jul 14, 2012)

Since we do'nt have a type number I'm going to guess this is a govenor spring.
If that's the case the spring should hook to the hole in the govenor arm and to a bendable bracket on the bottom of the fuel tank assembly.
The govenor arm is the flat peice with a clamp bolt that goes from the bottom of the engine up to the carb linkage.The bendable part will be on the inside of the fuel tank mounting bracket.
The purpose of the spring is to apply pressure to the govenor arm to control engine speed.More pressure,more speed.
You can adjust the engine speed by bending the bendable bracket.What you'll be looking for is a "U" shaped leg on the fuel tank bracket.
I prefer to set rpm on generators with a multimeter but you can set to 3600 rpm if you do'nt have a multimeter.


----------



## lanche (Jun 8, 2005)

I think I know how it would hook up except the bracket at the bottom of the tank does not look just like the reference picture. Mine has some geared teeth that mesh and a spring assisted screw. Maybe it has something to do with the generator portion of this unit. Any more ideas?....Thanks


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Maybe this will help. Have a good one. Geo


----------

